# SU log



## web9452 (Jul 9, 2020)

when someone logs in as su where does the system post of a record of that event? sulog?what is path?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2020)

/var/log/auth.log


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 9, 2020)

sysutils/sudo can even log the whole session (keyb in/console output).


----------

